# Raid 1 & RAID 10 System umwanden RAID / LVM2

## imediaOne

Hallo...

ist es möglich ein bestehendes System auf RAID 1 / RAID 10 Basis, umzuwandeln in ein Raid 1 / Raid 10 LVM2 System ohne Datenverlust ?

Der grund besteht darin das ich gerne XEN Guest in einem LVM Volumen laufen lassen würde, aber das System bereits mit DOM0 auf einem Normalen

mdadm Raid 10 System läuft !

Infos und oder Howto wäre nicht schlecht !

----------

## imediaOne

Hat keiner eine Info ?

----------

## py-ro

Du kannst ein bestehendes Dateisystem nicht in ein LVM umwandeln, sprich du musst die Daten erst einmal umkopieren.

Py

----------

## imediaOne

Hallo,

kann ich denn wenigstens irgendwie eine Partition von Raid 10 (sda3, sdb3, sdc3, sdd3) verkleinern und dann eine 4 Partition erstellen und darauf das LVM ?

So sieht mein Raid im Moment aus !

```
xen1000 ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [multipath]

md1 : active raid1 sdd1[3] sda1[0] sdc1[2] sdb1[1]

      289024 blocks [4/4] [UUUU]

md3 : active raid10 sdd3[3] sda3[0] sdc3[2] sdb3[1]

      974197504 blocks 64K chunks 2 near-copies [4/4] [UUUU]

unused devices: <none>

```

Wenn ja wie stelle ich das am besten an habe was von mdadm --grow gelesen, jedoch wie siehts dann mit den partions tabellen aus ?

Das Dateisystem auf md3 ist ext4 !

Würde es gerne so machen das ich md1 als /boot habe, md3 aus System / #und md4 als xen Guest LVM 

Aufteilung wäre dann 300 MB /boot, 100 GB / und der rest dann als LVM System

----------

## imediaOne

CLOSE

Habe es selbst hinbekommen...

----------

